# Wavecrest (2011)



## Watchful (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Watchful (Apr 19, 2016)

This was a concept piece put together from about 6 other pieces and processed through several different programs and scripts. It was used in the entry of a new medical complex that went in in 2012.
I hope you like it.


----------



## KC1 (May 6, 2016)

This is incredible.


----------

